# First Bottling.. Strawberry



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Turned out Ok .... thanks for everyones assistance from the forum. Last picture is of a sweet gal from church... bit of a wine lover and she gave it passing grades.. young lady is 87. Thought she was going to dance on the table.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

I did filter before bottling... made quite a difference. Now I just need to get organized. Next week I bottle the Beet wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice job....Beautiful color......Brilliantly clear.

You did a good job on this one....Keep up the good work.

Edit: I got to get one of those filters....Sure polished your wine nicely....awesome!!!

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## corn field (Nov 11, 2008)

good looking wine


----------



## grapeman (Nov 11, 2008)

That did turn out nicely! Brilliant color and I think I can smell a hint of strawberry from here! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

The church ladies were watching when I was filtering.. and they were amazed at the difference. Did not take very long with the vinebrite filter.. filter pads came with the unit but not the paper that I saw george using in his video..will have to order some of them. Do have a concernwith the bottle washer,I think the spring is a little bit long... I have it seated good on both ends and before compression I can see it is bent and pushing against the side of the housing. Also, notice the filter pads are quite fragile once they get wet... when I was taking it apart to clean it there was a rip.. I hope I did that when I was taking it apart...must have. Now will let the bottles sit upright for a few days... melt some wax and make them pretty. *Edited by: RkyMtnWine *


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh my gosh !!!!! I dont have a wine rack.. well, out to the lumber pile. Should be able to throw something together.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking wine, Love the color, I wish I could get mine to that.

Now about this wine making and church ladies thing....................

MMmmmm............ Never thought about that....................


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2008)

Great job on the wine.....looks awesome


----------



## K&GB (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks great RkyMtn!!! Beautiful color. Nothing like rave reviews from a wine lover to validate your efforts.



*Edited by: K&GB *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2008)

Great job Rocky! Now about your filter, I have 1 also and there is no spring in mine, the black plastic inner plate screws in and has 2 sides in which1 says paper filters and the other side says filter pad. Does your really have a spring inside? I dont use the paper and see no use as the pad always does a great job.I see you jumped right in with the floor corker to, great idea.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry about that... Ijust edited that post ... the spring problem was with the Bottle Washer.. "Avvinatore Sulphiter/Vinator


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 12, 2008)

Rky, sparkling color on your wine!! And what better raves than a sparkling church lady wine lover reviews!!!


I am definitely going to look into the filter thing.


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 12, 2008)

wade, what type filter do you have to filter your wine?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 12, 2008)

RkyMtnWine said:


> Sorry about that... Ijust edited that post ... the spring problem was with the Bottle Washer.. "Avvinatore Sulphiter/Vinator



I know what you mean about that spring in the Avvinatore...My spring flops around inside of it too. 

The last time I got it together and the spring was in the right spot I didn't take it apart to clean it....Just left it together, squirted some water through it to rinse it....Now when I use it I squirt water through it then load it up with Sulfite solution and it's good to go.

I also had trouble priming it before...now it starts right up with a couple plunges. 



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Nov 12, 2008)

I really think they have to long of a spring.. and it needs a little better design where it seats on the bottom. I think the way it is until continual use its going to damage the plastic housing.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 12, 2008)

UAV, I use the Vinbrite gravity filter also and find it works just fine.


----------

